# Wolves coach mentally beaten?



## Drexler22 (Apr 21, 2003)

I thought this comment was very dissapointing from Flip. Here you have a coach of a team who should be beyond angry to get out of the first round...he should have been shadow boxing and firing them up like it's a war at half time...and he comes out of the break with this quote:





> Coach Flip Saunders, the only coach in NBA history to lose six straight first-round playoff series, turned to a reporter sitting courtside just before the second half began and said, "Wanna switch spots?''




To me, that's just raising the white flag right there.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Flip is a realist.

If the Lakers and Wolves keep playing like they did today, it will be a very short series.


----------



## Drexler22 (Apr 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Flip is a realist.
> 
> If the Lakers and Wolves keep playing like they did today, it will be a very short series.


I know what your saying, but he's their coach for ####'s sake! His job is to motivate them. 

If the coach can come out of a half time 'pysch up' with a line like that, then he doesn't deserve to have a team in the play off's...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Seemed to me the players were mentally beaten as well. Their guys, except for Troy Hudson, didnt look like they believed they could win. Which probably is true. It is going to be interesting to see KG's reaction after the 4 game sweep.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

> To me, that's just raising the white flag right there.


Yeah, the white flag sorta popped up when the 4th quarter started.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

i think he was joking around more than anything


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drexler22</b>!
> 
> 
> I know what your saying, but he's their coach for ####'s sake! His job is to motivate them.
> ...


he probably is distressed because he tried all he can do to get them mentally ready by trying to motivate them and they come and get blown out by 19. he probably doesnt feel he can do much more, we dont know if he tried to motivate them or not. when u try as much as you can then your guys get blown out by 19 there isnt much u can do. like the southwest airlines say : WANNA GET AWAY


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Jeez, the guy makes a comment (probably just trying to make light out of an obviously dismal situation) and people critique it.

Flip's probably just trying to relax or something. Plus, he knows he's screwed.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> Seemed to me the players were mentally beaten as well. Their guys, except for Troy Hudson, didnt look like they believed they could win. Which probably is true. It is going to be interesting to see KG's reaction after the 4 game sweep.


If the Wolves get swept then Kevin McHale will officially be taking offers for KG. He'd be nuts not to because the Wolves can't win like this.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> If the Wolves get swept then Kevin McHale will officially be taking offers for KG. He'd be nuts not to because the Wolves can't win like this.


That is going to be a crazy time in Minnesota. I can't wait.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> Jeez, the guy makes a comment (probably just trying to make light out of an obviously dismal situation) and people critique it.
> 
> Flip's probably just trying to relax or something. Plus, he knows he's screwed.


LOL! I liked that he was relaxing...well that and the fact he is screwed, lol. Well tleast they aint gonna get swept!


----------



## Drexler22 (Apr 21, 2003)

I am starting to think that he's playing PJ's mind games...and basically conceded the series in his press conference.

His opening line after game one was "you guys might think I have the answers, but I don't"

Hmmmmm...your now 2-1 up coach, so you obviously had something up your sleeve...and made me look like a frigging idiot with my first post here:grinning: 

Keep it coming...tell us LA will come back and they are the champs and you have one legit star and nothing else...and get the 4 wins and send LA out...please


----------

